# Scratching/leg 'flicking'



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

I am a new keeper here. I've had a pair of D. tin. azureus for a few days now, and I noticed yesterday and today periods where both the frogs seem to be 'scratching' themselves and sort of flicking their back legs. I'm pretty sure this morning they were moulting, as they were pulling their legs and arms over their body's and opening their mouths. 

It's hard to describe, so I filmed it and include the links to the videos below. 

Can someone tell me if this is something to worry about? They seem to be acting normal otherwise, jumping around and hunting. As I say, I'm new to keeping darts, so any help appreciated! 

Thanks a lot!

https://youtu.be/j_wGmGw1hkE

https://youtu.be/D7pcN_ADkQw


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Opening mouths, scratching, etc all sounds like the normal shedding process to me


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

Okay thanks! It's just when I typed in 'scratching' I started seeing various diseases and problems that could be causing it, so started to worry. 

Thanks again!


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Well in my experience (which is limited) the mouth opening is what I've witnessed during shedding. Hard to see in your video though.


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

My frogs still seem to be occasionally flicking their legs and scratching themselves. They seem to do it most when they've just come out from under a small branch in their enclosure, where they tend to hide in the soil. Could it simply be that they're trying to get soil off that is stuck to them from where they were hiding? 

This is really worrying me, as some of the symptoms listed on this page could fit what I am seeing. 

POLLYWOGS WORLD OF FROGS

Any input would be great!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Something is bugging them. I'd place them in a small temporary container with just some wet paper towels, mist them off and observe them closely. It may just be springtails or mites. Make sure it doesn't look like something is crawling under their skin.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chris_P said:


> My frogs still seem to be occasionally flicking their legs and scratching themselves. They seem to do it most when they've just come out from under a small branch in their enclosure, where they tend to hide in the soil. Could it simply be that they're trying to get soil off that is stuck to them from where they were hiding?
> 
> This is really worrying me, as some of the symptoms listed on this page could fit what I am seeing.
> 
> ...


First off I'd suggest avoiding much of the advice on that site as the few disease related things I scanned were either incorrect or very outdated. 

Second you really should contact a vet as there are a number of potential causes and one of them is a virus (if the frogs were ever housed with wild caught dendrobatids) that can cause problems with the collection. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

Looks like they are just having to deal with mites crawling on them. When a tank is newly set up the mite population can get high for a while. They are not a danger to the frogs. Make sure all the substrate is covered generously with leaves. Give the frogs a dish of water to rinse the mites off. Having a thick layer of leaves will keep the majority of the mites occupied away from the frogs. The population of mites will level off over time.
Kind of late advice but in the future to prevent a mite explosion from happening add boiling water to the substrate to kill the mite eggs before putting it in the tank.


----------



## Chris_P (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for your replies. I've been watching them closely all day and they have been fine, then just now I noticed one of them scratching again. Looking closely I can actually see a couple of very small springtails or mites on it, so perhaps that is causing it. I added a small water dish, but perhaps I should also take them out, as suggested, and keep them in a simpler set up to observe if the behaviour persists.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Chris_P said:


> Thanks for your replies. I've been watching them closely all day and they have been fine, then just now I noticed one of them scratching again. Looking closely I can actually see a couple of very small springtails or mites on it, so perhaps that is causing it. I added a small water dish, but perhaps I should also take them out, as suggested, and keep them in a simpler set up to observe if the behaviour persists.


If the tank is a new/relatively new set up then the problem is probably due to a boom and will subside over time. If the frogs begin to lose weight then I would consider moving them. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------

